# i need some chair help!



## Kellie Kay (Jun 26, 2009)

So i have this nagging problem and i could use some advice!

I'm pretty outdoorsy and i like to do things, but everytime im out i need a place to sit but the only things i find are chairs with arms, picnic tables, those collapsible chairs or the ground, all of which wont work to well for me...  I usually sit on the ground but its not the prettiest thing to watch a woman my size get up, not to mention its not easy!

Does anyone know where i could get something i could take places with me, like a fold up or small chair? something i could put in my car and also carry it around. I would need it to be extra wide and about to hold 500+ pounds. I know im about 80 or more inches around (i need to measure myself asap) so it would need to be like 35 inches? hmm i dont know... 

So hopefully, someone out there knows what i can do. I have a trip planned for next weekend with all my fatties to a cabin in the woods and i just realized i wont have a place to sit outside 

Any advice would be more than appreciated! Thanks!

(and if this has already been addressed in another thread, please send my way! lol)

I did find this- not sure if its kellie proof! lol

http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing...19090&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=0&pref=pvp


----------



## LurkingBBW (Jun 26, 2009)

Furniture for plus-sized people


http://home.aol.com/new_in_home/pho...ed-for-plus-sized-people/20090616160309990001

One of these chairs will support a person who weighs up to 800 pounds -


----------



## anthrochick (Jun 26, 2009)

Try:

http://www.livingxl.com/store/en_US...EA0GJVC?clear=true&catID=cat70187&id=cat70187

amplestuff.com


Livingxl has camping chairs and amplestuff has really tiny portable ones  Wooohooo! Yay for shops that specialize in fat stuff.


----------



## Paul (Jun 26, 2009)

What about this Kellie "The Walkstool"









> *Walkstool Folding Chair Model 4065*
> 
> 
> Walkstools are lightweight, rugged, portable stools with many uses. They can be used as a telescope observing chair, for camping, hiking, fishing or any outdoor sport where a comfortable place to sit down would be welcome. They are tripod shape with three expanding aluminum legs with rubber feet. The seats are made from heavy duty mesh nylon. They set up quickly and can be folded down quickly. They come in a compact storage bag with an adjustable carrying strap.
> ...


The best thing about this stool is it is only $89.00!

To see the Walkstool go to this web page:

http://www.lumicon.com/telescope-ac...=92&in=Walkstool+Folding+Chair+Model+4065&hn=



Kellie Kay said:


> So i have this nagging problem and i could use some advice!
> 
> I'm pretty outdoorsy and i like to do things, but everytime im out i need a place to sit but the only things i find are chairs with arms, picnic tables, those collapsible chairs or the ground, all of which wont work to well for me...  I usually sit on the ground but its not the prettiest thing to watch a woman my size get up, not to mention its not easy!
> 
> Does anyone know where i could get something i could take places with me, like a fold up or small chair? something i could put in my car and also carry it around. I would need it to be extra wide and about to hold 500+ pounds. I know im about 80 or more inches around (i need to measure myself asap) so it would need to be like 35 inches? hmm i dont know...


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 27, 2009)

I saw something like that chair like you posted, kellie, at Walmart. It was $40 and i think it was a coleman brand. I was interested in it but i already have my camping/outdoors chair that i bought from Costco a couple years ago. They had one out for demonstration purposes, so you might want to check your local walmart in the camping section


----------



## musicman (Jun 27, 2009)

Kellie:

My wife (about 500 pounds and pear-shaped) swears by this chair for the situations you describe:

http://www.koolestproducts.com/p-73-kool-single.aspx

Despite its small size and weight, it really will hold 500+ pounds. We keep one in the car trunk at all times. It comes with a carrying case and a strap so you can just sling it over your shoulder. We grab it whenever we're going into any new place where we don't know if the seating will be adequate. If we don't need it, it is unobtrusive and no one thinks you're carrying around your own furniture. But if we need it, it's great. We've even used it in a lawyer's office. We also own some of this company's larger chairs, but we hardly ever use them. This little one is all we need most of the time. (I DO NOT work for this company; I'm just a satisfied customer.)


----------



## Kellie Kay (Jun 27, 2009)

oh wow thank you guys so so so so much! I kinda wish i would have started sooner, i need it by thursday haha but hey this is good to have all the time! i go out to my nieces horse riding lessons and let me tell you, standing there aint easy! lol now i can sit and watch! YAY! thank you guys so so so so so so so much! I owe ya!


----------



## olwen (Jun 28, 2009)

Kellie, there are also links for stuff like that in this handy dandy thread on the health board: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60310

If anyone has a link that hasn't been mentioned in that thread, then posting the link to it would be awesome!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 28, 2009)

I have the MaxxDaddy from Living XL...and i love it...


----------



## William (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Kellie

Here are some options

http://www.livingxl.com/store/en_US/catalog/browse_product.jsp;jsessionid=HZC10X5JYPRHLLAZAGSCFEVMDEA0GJVC?clear=true&catID=cat70187&id=cat70187



I have the $49.95 blue one and I bought it the night the east coast blackout to sit in the back-yard (in the heat)

I have since used it regularly on the weekends and on a weekend shift at work, they are tough. Unfortunately most have armrests the next size up has 33.5 inches of space between the armrests.

William




Kellie Kay said:


> So i have this nagging problem and i could use some advice!
> 
> I'm pretty outdoorsy and i like to do things, but everytime im out i need a place to sit but the only things i find are chairs with arms, picnic tables, those collapsible chairs or the ground, all of which wont work to well for me...  I usually sit on the ground but its not the prettiest thing to watch a woman my size get up, not to mention its not easy!
> 
> ...


----------



## rainyday (Jun 28, 2009)

Kellie, I have a big ass and am about the same hip circumference as you and have been on a search for the perfect outdoor chair for years too. A lot of those folding chairs shown here will hold you weightwise but the trouble is the arm width kills the thighs. 

Some of the ones I've tried:

This Max-Daddy is super sturdy but painful to sit in for me. Where the arms jut in is just too narrow. It's a shame because it's very sturdy and well made otherwise.

This chair is enormous--room to spare on both sides of my hips--but it's actually too huge! Too tall too. I feel like Lilly Tomlin's little girl character trying to sit in it. I'm 5'7" and it hurts the bottom of my legs because it's too tall, and the seat depth is too much. There's no way to shimmy myself back there and if I did then the front bar would hit below my knees so my feet would be sticking out rather than resting on the ground. It's really heavy too--more than other chairs.

I use this 3-seater and it's okay, but only if I sit with one leg on the ground and one leg stretched across it. The bars in the seat are too narrowly spaced and jab into my thighs if I just sit on it normally. Really need a pillow to shove against the arm to be comfortable too.

The armless Kool chair that Musicman posted up thread looks promising. Musicman, does your wife need to sit on a pillow on it to keep the bars from jabbing her thighs?


----------



## musicman (Jun 28, 2009)

rainyday said:


> The armless Kool chair that Musicman posted up thread looks promising. Musicman, does your wife need to sit on a pillow on it to keep the bars from jabbing her thighs?



No, but she says it's not good for long-term sitting. It's OK for maybe an hour at a time. We recommend it mainly because it's so easy to carry. If you want to sit all afternoon, you probably want something different. (I should have said that in my original post.)

One other thing we found: When Amplestuff started selling their 3-legged "camp stool" a few years ago (similar to the walk-stool posted by Paul above), my wife couldn't use it because it was too light. That is, as she was going to sit down, she would bump into it and knock it over without even knowing it. Then if she continued, she would be sitting down on nothing (not good). In other words, you need to keep a hand on it until you have sat down, which can be difficult for girls with big rear ends. (This was something that even Bill Fabrey had not realized when he started selling it.)


----------



## musicman (Jun 28, 2009)

musicman said:


> [From Rainyday's post] The armless Kool chair that Musicman posted up thread looks promising. Musicman, does your wife need to sit on a pillow on it to keep the bars from jabbing her thighs?
> 
> No, but she says it's not good for long-term sitting. It's OK for maybe an hour at a time. We recommend it mainly because it's so easy to carry. If you want to sit all afternoon, you probably want something different. (I should have said that in my original post.)



Rainyday, I just re-read your question and I should clarify something. The chair does not have any horizontal bars on the sides, front, or back of the seat. It is basically a cloth bucket supported only at the four corners (the 2 front corners of the seat, and the top 2 corners of the back). The frame is made of four scissor-like folding mechanisms, one on each side. The "scissor" in the back is taller to form the chair back. (As an engineer, I find it to be an ingenious design.) The only parts that will poke you are the posts in the two front corners. They are the only reason it's not good for more than about an hour of sitting. 

My wife just told me another reason she likes this small chair: If you're a big girl, your body completely covers the chair, and from the front, no one can tell that you're sitting on a different kind of chair than everyone else.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the answer, Musicman. I think I'm going to try the armless chair. I've had the same experience with a three-legged stool (from somewhere other than Amplestuff) that your wife had. I rarely use it and when I do I'm really, really careful because it tips over very easily just as you say.

Has anyone tried this three-legged seat Koolest also sells? It's rated to 350 pounds, but I wonder if it will hold more. The back looks like it'd give you something to steady it with as you sat down.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 28, 2009)

Also, when I'm out in the yard gardening, I use a stool like this and it works well. Mine's an ancient hand-me-down but this one looks similar.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 29, 2009)

I just purchased the Coleman Max and LOVE it! Unfortunately the weight capacity is 400lbs, so it might not be helpful to everyone looking but I thought I'd share it here because there seems to be a lot of good links and ideas going on in this thread.

I bought it at Walmart for $22.00. Not the greatest to carry for long walks or anything because although it weighs less than 10lbs and has a sleeve to carry it in, it's pretty bulky, but for picnics or beach days, or BBQ's it's perfect.


----------



## Kellie Kay (Jul 7, 2009)

im back from my awesome fatty 4th of July Cabin trip and got the wonderful pleasure of sitting in the maxx daddy chair! I was amazed, it has been years since i could be so comfy! the bars in the front were a little tight on my knees/thighs but not enough for me to move my big ol butt! Also my butt kinda protrudes from my back so it made me look like i was leaning back, so luckily i had the best friends you could ever ask for there and they put a pillow behind my backs which sat me right up! I know i look silly in these pics but i thought id share.

josh thank you soooo much for bringing these along, and thank you linda for letting him borrow them 

When i can afford one i'm gonna get on in pink1 the best part? it holds up to a thousands pounds! yaaaaay! 

View attachment smallerchair.jpg


----------

